# Are you serious?



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, OK....ok, ok, I NEED to vent!!!!!

HERE AGAIN, I was walking Phenix near my house, when suddently, we have been attacked, yes, attacked, not a gentle Laby or Goldi wanna play, no, by an unleashed dog! The dog jumped on Phenix and they started to fight! I finally was abble to pull Phenix while the owner of the other dog was WALKING CALMLY trough us!!!!! 

I yelled "If your dog doesn't listen to you, put him on a leash please!!" And she answered : "Ho well, shut the **** up!"!!!! I though I would punch her in the face! Remembering myself violence is not an issue....she walked away, not excusing herself for having no judgment.

I'M TIRED! Can't beleive I PAY $60 per week to reeducate my dog because he got attack several times by other one, can't beleive how hard we work with him and how many time idiots like that put down all our work to ZERO!

I have call the City and I want them to patrol there!!!!!!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I know what you mean. On my street there is a dog who is usually unleashed. We have been told he has bitten a few people and attacks dogs. HELLO. Why is he unsupervised, unleashed, walking the street? Before I knew this, I was walking and this dog runs at us, full force, and tries to engage in a fight with Sigurd. Sigurd being a doofus thought he wanted to play. I can't believe people sometimes. If this dog comes near me and Sigurd again, the town will be called. It's dangerous, plain and simple. 

I hope something good comes out of your call to the city.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I feel your pain, really I do....it's almost like re-living EXACTLY what happened to me and Dex.....cost me a bundle in private training and we are still working on it.....my neighborhood idiots were half in the bag and didn't wanna spill their beers grabbing their stupid dog!......had to kick the dog twice in it's head to get it to stop biting Dex.....REALLY wanted to kick the owners too!!!!!!!!!!!!! Animal control fined them for not having a dog tag, big whoopty do! Stupid mutt still runs at large......Makes me wanna find a big mountain top where no one else is and live off the land in peace and quiet hahahahaha!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep *sigh* and people wonder why I rarely walk my dogs.... last time we were approached by an off leash dog, it was a large lab being "watched" by two little girls, totally unsupervised (they had the dog in the front yard, off leash, alone) and they told me it's not even their dog! They apologized with ten times more class than most of the adult owners we've had run-ins with and luckily the dog did listen but who lets their little kids play with someone else's dog off leash? I don't live in the country or even suburbia, we live IN the city so on a nice day there's dozens of people walking dogs in sight.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't very often walk my dogs in my neighborhood, not worth the hassle as we have had dogs rush us and my two females are somewhat reactive. The trails are much nicer, I only have to deal with ticks and mosquitos.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh I know that very well. Just a few days ago there was a rotty that I thought was behind a fence and after walking a few feet away from the house as it was behind me now, I look behind me and here's the rotty trotting behind us while there owner is yelling at it. I had to yell at it to get it away. I am ALWAYS approached by other loose dogs in my neighborhood.... I've gone so far away from my neighborhood when walking to get away from my area that we've ended up in some neighborhood miles and miles away....lol And all on foot too, lol. I got lost a few times and ended up walking a half hour before finding familiar roads.


----------



## cidem384 (Apr 18, 2010)

I carry pepper spray with me for this reason. Can be very effective on attacking dogs or even more effective on stupid ignorant people. Either way no long lasting effects and everyone is happy. Unless you use it on the stupid ignorant person since the prosocuter may be a little upset. But hey you would feel better.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

cidem384 said:


> I carry pepper spray with me for this reason. Can be very effective on attacking dogs or even more effective on stupid ignorant people. Either way no long lasting effects and everyone is happy. Unless you use it on the stupid ignorant person since the prosocuter may be a little upset. But hey you would feel better.


I have some too, but here, pepper spray isn't legal...I could be sue if I use it, even if I use it against a dog. Sure, I bought it to protect myself and I would use it without any hesitation to protect my life.....

If that fight had become more serious, I would for sure...but it's kinda hard to use it for any situation here....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree with you 100%!! What have the cops done? 
I remember I was walking Tanner one evening when some lady was out walking her 5 little gremlins!! They went after anything, dog, human, both. I was across the street(thank god) and her dogs almost went after my dogs. If they did come after him I would have screamed at that woman!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I agree with you 100%!! What have the cops done?
> I remember I was walking Tanner one evening when some lady was out walking her 5 little gremlins!! They went after anything, dog, human, both. I was across the street(thank god) and her dogs almost went after my dogs. If they did come after him I would have screamed at that woman!


I would hope that your GSD could defend himself (and probably you too) against a few little dogs.

BTW, when I used to live in a place that had a lot of loose dogs running around I would carry a small solid stick (i.e. hammer handle with no head on it) - MOST effective against any big dog. One smack on the head and the dog does usually become much less likely to want to fight!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Pepper spray is illegal here.

Some people just do not get it. They think - what is the big deal - so the dogs fight. 

When I was young my neighbour had a GSD and we had an Irish Setter. Without fail, everytime we would walk by his house the kid, and the father would let the dog out. He would immediatly attack my dog. they thought it was funny, seeing an 11 year old struggle with a dog fight. 

This dog never developed dog aggression. 

Hopefully you can recover your training quickly.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

This is why it's good to carry a firearm. And my ****** beatin stick (bedliner 3' stick).

Plan A is the fists
Plan B is the stick
Plan C is the firearm

Though I'm more worried about wild animals around here than people and their dogs..


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

codmaster said:


> I would hope that your GSD could defend himself (and probably you too) against a few little dogs.
> 
> BTW, when I used to live in a place that had a lot of loose dogs running around I would carry a small solid stick (i.e. hammer handle with no head on it) - MOST effective against any big dog. One smack on the head and the dog does usually become much less likely to want to fight!



Tanner started growling. He doesn't really like little dogs. All they saw was a big black dog looking figured that growled.lol.

I always have my cell incase of an emergency, and y best weapon....I can scream...loud.

Once my brother and I were walking both Molly & Tanner, and someone had their dog out front, tied to the porch railing. The dog saw us, broke the leash, and went after Molly. My brother stayed behind a car with Tanner(the other dog was a male). But thanks to my loud screaming the neighbor of the dog heard me and came out and took the dog. He was trying to play with Molly as I was trying to get him off. 

I asked the lady where the dogs owners were she said "They should be home, and most definitely should have not left the dog out like that."


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Try carrying a spray bottle of lemon juice - aim for the eyes!


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> This is why it's good to carry a firearm. And my ****** beatin stick (bedliner 3' stick).
> 
> Plan A is the fists
> Plan B is the stick
> ...


This is my course of action as well. I do not have to worry about anything being illegal here so if I wanted to carry the spray I could. I know what the effects are though and would rather not take the risk of getting that on my dogs or myself. I also can not carry a stick as walking 2 dogs becomes a little hectic and most of the time we have all 4 out so I carry my weapon on me at all times. I live in a pretty nice neighborhood where everyone keeps their dogs on leash or are in a fenced in yard and when the dogs pass during walks most owners keep good control of them though some of them do get routy the owners pull them away and apologize profusley.


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

A friend of mine was a jogger; he carried 2 bottles. 1 w/ water only for not too aggressive dogs that ran after him (he really didn't want to hurt them) & 1 w/ amonia mixed in for the other kind. You must protect yourself & your pet above all else.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

That's really too bad...I wish people would be more considerate when having their dogs out. It's a problem in my neighborhood. Dogs (not mine) are always getting out. I feel like I am constantly bringing dogs back to their rightful homes. It makes me nervous to walk my GSD's around the neighborhood. Chevy was attacked once by an American Bull Dog but not injured. I called Animal Control of course to report it and was able to find out that at least the attacking dog was up to date on all shots. The AC officer told me it would be a very wise choice to carry pepper spray when walking.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

codmaster said:


> BTW, when I used to live in a place that had a lot of loose dogs running around I would carry a small solid stick (i.e. hammer handle with no head on it) - MOST effective against any big dog. One smack on the head and the dog does usually become much less likely to want to fight!


I have a plastic stick, it's battery operated.....It's called a cattle prod!...ZAP... works like a charm and best of all, no goose eggs the owner will see....:rofl:....best 20 bucks yet.....well that and the dog spray....tough decision.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feel bad for the dogs that may pass all your paths. I would direct my anger at their OWNERS not the dogs, it isn't their fault they are loose in the first place...
cracking a dog over the head or spraying with ammonia, is very cruel, there are more humane ways of stopping a dog from advancing on your own or you.
With my luck, pepper spray would come backwind and get me and my own dogs. My DH bought me some for protection and I declined it.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Caledon said:


> Pepper spray is illegal here.


 Ontario....No it's not...."dog spray" is perfectly legal provided it's used only used on dogs to protect against bodily harm or injury....


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Yup a cattle prod would be very effective, not lethal, and likely legal most places and not even expensive.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I feel bad for the dogs that may pass all your paths. I would direct my anger at their OWNERS not the dogs, it isn't their fault they are loose in the first place...
> cracking a dog over the head or spraying with ammonia, is very cruel, there are more humane ways of stopping a dog from advancing on your own or you.
> With my luck, pepper spray would come backwind and get me and my own dogs. My DH bought me some for protection and I declined it.


I think we all have our views, but at the end of the day an animal is raised by the owner, yes, but that dog has a mind of it's own.

Take a bad guy - Raised in a bad neighborhood, parents wern't there, and he got into drugs/theft. Joined a gang. That's the only life he knows. Very hard to turn this thug into a proper man right?

Same concept. I'm not out to hurt any animal. However I come first, my girl second, my pets third. 

Dog comes up, attacks you/dog. You think yelling at the dog will make him stop the attack? Beat the crap out of him (or a good hit) or a shot to the chest/head will do the trick. THEN yell at the owner. No point in playing "nice guy" when you/your dogs life are at stake...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have yelled at dogs and stopped them, so yes it can happen. Most dogs aren't out to kill, at least in my neighborhood, they are just stupid, so may be killed by my own dogs if I don't keep them from getting too close to mine. The reason I stay on the trails in the woods most often.
I think a cattle prod would do the trick vs carrying ammonia or a club to beat over the head.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I scream.lol


----------



## cidem384 (Apr 18, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I feel bad for the dogs that may pass all your paths. I would direct my anger at their OWNERS not the dogs, it isn't their fault they are loose in the first place...
> cracking a dog over the head or spraying with ammonia, is very cruel, there are more humane ways of stopping a dog from advancing on your own or you.
> With my luck, pepper spray would come backwind and get me and my own dogs. My DH bought me some for protection and I declined it.


I have sprayed two dogs at work now, I work for city utilities at night and people like to let them out. I yell if they do not stop they get sprayed and it works wonderfully. I have followed up and the dogs wsere fine in a few hours, I feel bad whenever I do it since the dog is only doing what comes naturally, but I do not want teeth marks in me either. If someone sprayed my dog I would not be happy but if it was off of my property I am as much to blame if not more so. 99% of the time yelling stops dogs in their tracks and the spray is not needed. I feel it is much more humane than beating, kicking or striking a dog in anyway, these things break bones and cause internal injuries.

I also carry a firearm when I walk the dogs at night, I would under no circumstances shoot a dog, it is to protect me from the two legged idiots out there.

I have been sprayed and certified by the local PD to carry it, the blowback is very minimal if you carry the stream type but it is not as effective as the spray.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I feel your pain. I really do. 
It's been a little over a year since Riley was jumped by a loose, completely out of control Irish Setter. We're STILL trying to work out his issues (and not making much progress) so I know the problems you can have from just one bad experience, let alone several.

I do carry military grade mace with me when I walk my dogs, but I consider it an absolute last resort. I would try everything else first, but if there were a dog intent on fighting with one of mine, I would use it. I would hate to harm another dog (it's not their fault) but the safety of mine comes first.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*I am a huge animal lover and against cruelty to any animal. BUT I would hit, kick, spray, or whatever if a loose dog came charging at me and my dog. I would protect him against anything. That is my responsibility as a dog owner. I have screamed at a charging dog, I have stood in between a charging dog and my own dog and I will tell you if that dog has it in his head that he is going to go after your dog he will not stop just because you yelled or are in his way. After trying both of those things and failing, I have decided that if I have to kick the crap out of a dog to get it off mine, I will do it.*


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> I feel bad for the dogs that may pass all your paths. I would direct my anger at their OWNERS not the dogs, it isn't their fault they are loose in the first place...
> cracking a dog over the head or spraying with ammonia, is very cruel, there are more humane ways of stopping a dog from advancing on your own or you.
> With my luck, pepper spray would come backwind and get me and my own dogs. My DH bought me some for protection and I declined it.


Have you ever been attacked by an out of control dog? 

In that moment you don't think about "more humane" ways, you have to act and sometimes you don't have a choice and have to smack them on the head or use pepper spray. I rather spray a dog than ending up in a hospital myself.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Gib Laut said:


> Ontario....No it's not...."dog spray" is perfectly legal provided it's used only used on dogs to protect against bodily harm or injury....


Is dog spray pepper spray?

When we go hiking in Algonquin Park we buy bear spray. In order to do so we have to show our driver's license and sign a form that we have purchased it. Very controlled.

Where do you buy it?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

You can buy bear mace online (lebaron or Bass pro shop) It sprays up to 20ft away. Just be very careful on windy days.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> *I am a huge animal lover and against cruelty to any animal. BUT I would hit, kick, spray, or whatever if a loose dog came charging at me and my dog. I would protect him against anything. That is my responsibility as a dog owner. I have screamed at a charging dog, I have stood in between a charging dog and my own dog and I will tell you if that dog has it in his head that he is going to go after your dog he will not stop just because you yelled or are in his way. After trying both of those things and failing, I have decided that if I have to kick the crap out of a dog to get it off mine, I will do it.*


While most do stop if I am in the way and threatening, if they don't they will be hurt. Possibly badly, but it depends.

I have kicked dogs hard enough to break ribs and harm them and still not have them stop attacking my dog, and punched their heads hard enough to almost break my hand, and ended up grabbing both ears and a handful of skin with them and picking them up and off my dog in a way they can't get teeth on me and thrown them. But then you have to do something with them, hurt them enough they run when you let go... 

Out of all the solutions in the thread though, the cattle prod sounds the best. Looking back over the decades, I can't think of a time when a cattle prod wouldn't have handled the situation nicely.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

trish07 said:


> I have some too, but here, pepper spray isn't legal...I could be sue if I use it, even if I use it against a dog. Sure, I bought it to protect myself and I would use it without any hesitation to protect my life.....
> 
> If that fight had become more serious, I would for sure...but it's kinda hard to use it for any situation here....


I have a friend that uses a product called DirectStop. I'm not sure of the ingredients but she claims that it very effective in stopping loose dogs.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Caledon said:


> Is dog spray pepper spray?
> 
> When we go hiking in Algonquin Park we buy bear spray. In order to do so we have to show our driver's license and sign a form that we have purchased it. Very controlled.
> 
> Where do you buy it?


Pepper spray is a substance made from oleoresin capsicum. There are essentially two forms: that which is designed for use on humans with a higher percentage of O/C (ex. MK-4) and that designed for use on animals (ex. black max dog spray and the bear spray you purchased). I've never had to provide anything to purchase dog spray and if your near T.O. Spy Tech has a good price, but you can usually find it at outdoor stores. If you discharge the dog spray on a dog you must be able to articulate your "reasonable excuse" for doing so....not usually hard if you had to spray the dog to protect you and your dog. Use of bear spray or dog spray on a human is prohibited. What is interesting about the Criminal Code here is that it does discriminate between stray animals and those in captivity or under control. So, generally there should be no issue if used responsibly. The Criminal Code is available online and the RCMP have some info. if you wanted to be sure.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

EJQ said:


> I have a friend that uses a product called DirectStop. I'm not sure of the ingredients but she claims that it very effective in stopping loose dogs.


 I'm interested!

I do not blame dogs, I always blame owners....BUT, I will NEVER let an other dog hurt mine again, never, never, never.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

EJQ said:


> I have a friend that uses a product called DirectStop. I'm not sure of the ingredients but she claims that it very effective in stopping loose dogs.


 My understanding is that is a citronella based product, an alternative to O/C...I'm just curious about it's effectiveness, has she ever had to use it on an attacking animal? How did it work?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx'girl said:


> _I feel bad for the dogs that may pass all your paths. I would direct my anger at their OWNERS not the dogs, it isn't their fault they are loose in the first place..._
> _cracking a dog over the head or spraying with ammonia, is very cruel, there are more humane ways of stopping a dog from advancing on your own or you._
> _With my luck, pepper spray would come backwind and get me and my own dogs. My DH bought me some for protection and I declined it._





Mrs.K said:


> Have you ever been attacked by an out of control dog?
> 
> In that moment you don't think about "more humane" ways, you have to act and sometimes you don't have a choice and have to smack them on the head or use pepper spray. I rather spray a dog than ending up in a hospital myself.


I have had neighborhood dogs rush mine and fights would ensue if I didn't yell at them to stop. Kacie did nail a smaller breed that charged both her and Onyx, stupid little dog. I don't want it to ever happen again so I stick to the wooded trails. I've already posted that info. And of course I would not want my dogs or me injured, but to carry around ammonia? 
I'd rather carry a prod or pepper spray, that is what I was writing of, so the dog isn't harmed but just deterred...like I said, it isn't the dogs fault but the owner.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Another Vote for the cattle prod. This should stop jus about any attack some by jus waving it at a dog. Others a quick Zap on the nose or Butt should have them thinking twice. And maybe for the owner too if he starts something to. It was self defince right


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Last night, three dogs attacked a jogger in my area, unfortunately one of the dogs was a GSD...at least the guy didn't get hurt bad
Portage jogger suffers minor injuries when dogs attack | - MLive.com


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

In our area there is a beautiful dog-friendly shopping center: upscale stores all facing linked courtyards. The stores allow you to bring your dogs inside while you shop, most even provide water bowls and treats. The only downside is dealing with the number of irresponsible dog owners there: you know, the ones window shopping while little "killer" is at the long end of the 15' flexi leash lunging at another dog, or the ones who think it is adorable to hand the 60lb dog's leash over to their 7 year old, or the parents who don't have a dog but allow their kids to run all over, letting them charge and reach out to dogs they have never seen before. The members of our dog training club go there periodically and do casual demonstrations of what a well mannered, obedient dog looks like. Cracks us up to hear people very seriously ask us how in the WORLD we got our dog to sit still like that.....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would try to find something that wont harm the dog too much, but deter it away.

Also when I am walking, I keep an eye out and watch my surroundings in case there is a dog on the loose.So that way if i see a lose do up a ahead, or something, I will make sure the dog doesn't see me and my dog and go another way and turn the corner and walk as a fast as I could.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I would try to find something that wont harm the dog too much, but deter it away.
> 
> Also when I am walking, I keep an eye out and watch my surroundings in case there is a dog on the loose.So that way if i see a lose do up a ahead, or something, I will make sure the dog doesn't see me and my dog and go another way and turn the corner and walk as a fast as I could.


Generally, this is what I do lol..I avoid unleashed dogs....but this dog was far away (like 2 streets) with humans....so I thought he was leashed, couldn't see if he had a leash or not...and I sure didn't thought he would run that far to us......the other dog came up straight from his yard! Opened the backyard door and came through us even Phenix didn't notice him!


----------

